# Constant ear infections? I may have found a cure!



## Whiskey's Momma (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi,
I am new to this site but I thought I would share a product that I have found for my dog that really works. My baby kept getting ear infections.....I was told that Goldens suffer from this because the way their ears are.....don't know how true this is. I spent a lot of money going to the vet for him to tell me what I suspected...an ear infection and then having to get the prescription adds up when this happens every other month.

I found a product at 1-800 pet meds called Zymox Otic. You can get it with or with out Hydrocortisone. I got the one with Hydrocortisone because it makes him more comfortable. This product also works for yeast infections. After I read all the reviews I was convinced, but thought I wouldn't be so lucky. We tried it and it works...within a few days I could see the difference. It's been about four months now. I apply a few drops to each ear every two weeks so that it doesn't come back.........so far great results. It's kind of a natural product because it uses enzymes.

This is how it works (what the website says)

How it works: 
Zymox Otic Enzymatic Solution has what the manufacturer calls a Three-Point Enzyme System. Each enzyme - lactoperoxidase, lysozyme, and lactoferrin - has its own unique properties that, when combined, becomes a powerful antimicrobial formula. 

The antibacterial property of the lactoperoxidase is based upon inhibiting vital bacterial metabolic enzymes. Lysozyme kills bacteria by disrupting the formation of a glycosidic bond between the two components of peptidoglycan, a constituent of the bacterial cell wall. Lastly, lactoferrin - an iron-binding protein - is bacteriostatic against a wide range of microorganisms, which means it inhibits the growth of the bacteria. 

The anti-inflammatory action of hydrocortisone reduces itching and inflammation.

Thought I would pass this along, even if your dog does not have an infection currently but suffers from them it's a good idea to keep it on hand. It will save you a trip to the vets office when you already know what they have. Please read the reviews, most are very good! Oh yeah and it's affordable!

Please let me know if anyone has tried this?


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Thankyou for that information! My labs have ear infections quite frequently so its a vet visit the cost of the vet and then the medicine cost. Now my ori~pei has been shaking his head and his ears seem to bother him I am going to try this and I am keeping my fingers crossed here that it works for them! That is such a great cost saver. thanks again for that info!:smile:


----------



## Whiskey's Momma (Sep 23, 2009)

You are welcome! First time I ordered it I had them overnight it because I couldn't wait the 7 business days they quoted me and I think it was an additional 20 bucks to have it shipped overnight but it was well worth it! I am going to place another order for it soon since I am starting to run out and do not want to be without. And best of all you don't need prescription. Good luck....pretty sure you will happy....it got a lot of great reviews in their website


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I believe amazon sells this exact product if you spend 25$ you can get free shipping. They have differnt sizes so I am going with a bigger size 4 dogs wont go to waste haha! Thanks again I am going to try this I will let you know how it works for my pups! Thanks:smile: again!
I just checked and free shipping is for the one without hydrocortisone so I want the one with. I think that 1-800 petmeds has coupns so I am going to look it up and see! Still getting this! Thanks

Ok I ordered it through amazon cost me 34 dollars for 4 fl. oz. this is everything shipping, handling, tax it was from King pet and it said there were no shipping handling thru amazon and no tax YEAH! Thanks again oh yeah they said I wil get it in 3 to 4 days so that is nice also!


----------

